# Half dog half fox?!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions but I do love your tail Manny and it has many purposes, sweeping up, dusting, stirring your mum's drinks and of course knocking things over!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I suggest you keep wagging it the way you do, seems to make everyone around you smile. Not sure about the show stuff though -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> I don't have any suggestions but I do love your tail Manny and it has many purposes, sweeping up, dusting, stirring your mum's drinks and of course knocking things over!


:grin2: This. Perfect.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

NEVER touch the tail other that trimming up the tip so it is about a hand's length or so from the bone. Then holding it up by the tip, it's lightly cleaning up the tail feathers so they have the right "shape". It's not thinning them out or cutting them short or changing a "natural" shape/look.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm glad Megora told you not to cut it-I LOVE thick long tails! I think its gorgeous!


----------

